# Peel Archery on Rick Mercer Report!



## Diber (Mar 8, 2015)

Our newsletter just hit the members, and it had an awesome piece by Rick Mercer on Archery at the Peel Archery club! 

Check it out here!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool !
Glen


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

ya it was! very cool. good job.


----------

